# [RUU] HTC Incredible 2 Signed RUUs (PG32IMG.zip)



## jellybellys

These are the signed RUUs for the HTC Incredible 2 that I could find (If anyone has any more laying around, reply below and I will add it to OP.)

These are signed, so you can flash them even with S-ON as long as it is a newer version than you actually have, (ex. You can't flash the 2.3.3 over 2.3.4 unless you already have S-OFF).

These are flashed in the bootloader, NOT RECOVERY! Rename the file to PG32IMG.zip and go into the bootloader. It should auto-detect the file and ask you if you want to install it.

Original Froyo 2.2.1 Firmware (this is what the device shipped with): http://jellybellys.minus.com/mvivow#3


Code:


<br />
Device: HTC Incredible 2<br />
RUU Version: 1.34.605.4<br />
Radio Version: 0.99.01.0255<br />
Android Version: 2.2.1<br />
Signed: Yes<br />
<br />
md5sum: 30cb90e5c7c5f5ecb8a618fbbbdea06d<br />
Other Notes:<br />
This is the stock froyo firmware that came shipped on the device.<br />

Gingerbread 2.3.3 Firmware (this is what you want if you want S-OFF via Revolutionary): http://jellybellys.minus.com/mvivow#2


Code:


<br />
Device: HTC Incredible 2<br />
RUU Version: 2.18.605.3<br />
Radio Version: 1.09.01.0622<br />
Android Version: 2.3.3<br />
Signed: Yes<br />
md5sum: cea499f51b40055ffd118960e1e73255<br />

Gingerbread 2.3.4 Firmware (Comes with hboot .98, latest version): http://jellybellys.minus.com/mvivow#1


Code:


<br />
Device: HTC Incredible 2<br />
RUU Version: 5.10.605.9<br />
Radio Version: 1.09.01.1111<br />
Android Version: 2.3.4<br />
Signed: Yes<br />
md5sum: 7a3e4cb260cb4534d4c1166197d685e5<br />

You should always check the md5sum before flashing... just in case!

If you are looking to revert back to stock for a warranty replacement, I reccomend using this thread to do it .
And to our friendly neighborhood moderator: Sticky?


----------



## fc127

Great thread! Thanks for compiling all of this info for us.

Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

fc127 said:


> Great thread! Thanks for compiling all of this info for us.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki


Thanks


----------



## jellybellys

Ok here is a list of RUUs I'm looking for. (Check your computer and see if you have them!)
== FROYO ==
0.0.0.330336
0.92.1041.0
1.08.1041.4
1.30.1401.3
== GINGERBREAD ==
2.13.1041.4
2.18.605.4
3.02.605.1
3.06.1041.0
4.08.605.3

And correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that the *.*.1041.* RUUs are from china.


----------



## jellybellys

bumping back to first page... this thread needs a sticky!


----------



## chattguy

Can someone help me to undo this? I've updated to the 2.3.4 in my bootloader, and it has apparently knocked out my root lol. Still have S-off though.


----------



## jellybellys

chattguy said:


> Can someone help me to undo this? I've updated to the 2.3.4 in my bootloader, and it has apparently knocked out my root lol. Still have S-off though.


Do you still have clockworkmod.? If so then just flash root zip. If not then install clockworkmod thru boot loader, then flash root zip.
You can also gain root in adb thru zergRush, then push su to /system/xbin and chmod it to 4755, then push superuser.apk to /system/app

Sent from my Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## chattguy

jellybellys said:


> Do you still have clockworkmod.? If so then just flash root zip. If not then install clockworkmod thru boot loader, then flash root zip.
> You can also gain root in adb thru zergRush, then push su to /system/xbin and chmod it to 4755, then push superuser.apk to /system/app
> 
> Sent from my Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


I don't have Clockworkmod anymore, how would I install it via the bootloader? Is there a link to a tutorial? Sorry for sounding so newbish but I think I was sober when I did that, and that's probably my downfall.


----------



## jellybellys

chattguy said:


> I don't have Clockworkmod anymore, how would I install it via the bootloader? Is there a link to a tutorial? Sorry for sounding so newbish but I think I was sober when I did that, and that's probably my downfall.


Going to need this: http://download.clockworkmod.com/recoveries/recovery-clockwork-5.0.2.0-vivow.img
In bootloader, use fastboot from your computer to flash clockworkmod:


Code:


<br />
fastboot flash recovery recovery-clockwork-5.0.2.0-vivow.img<br />


----------



## chattguy

jellybellys said:


> Going to need this: http://download.cloc...0.2.0-vivow.img
> In bootloader, use fastboot from your computer to flash clockworkmod:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> fastboot flash recovery recovery-clockwork-5.0.2.0-vivow.img<br />


Thank you so much! And if this works, how would I flash root zip?

***Nevermind I'm an idiot. I just flashed a backup of CM7.


----------



## shadewolf

Thanks for this


----------



## atomwes

Trying to update radio to 1111 but HBOOT is not finding PG32IMG.zip. What am I doing wrong?
Clockwork Mod- 5.0.2.0
CM9- 9.0.0-RCO-vivow
Verizon- 4.0.4
HBOOT-6.13.1002
Device: HTC Incredible 2
RUU Version: 2.18.605.3
Radio Version: 1.09.01.0622

Yes sdcard mounted
Yes PG32IMG.zip is in root
Yes S-OFF

If I can not update to 1111 can I at least update to 722...


----------



## Liarsenic

atomwes said:


> Trying to update radio to 1111 but HBOOT is not finding PG32IMG.zip. What am I doing wrong?
> Clockwork Mod- 5.0.2.0
> CM9- 9.0.0-RCO-vivow
> Verizon- 4.0.4
> HBOOT-6.13.1002
> Device: HTC Incredible 2
> RUU Version: 2.18.605.3
> Radio Version: 1.09.01.0622
> 
> Yes sdcard mounted
> Yes PG32IMG.zip is in root
> Yes S-OFF
> 
> If I can not update to 1111 can I at least update to 722...


The radio only has to be in the SD card. When you load fastboot it will automatically detect it and update it. You just have to make sure you move the radio into a different folder after the update or it will try to update every time you enter fastboot.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK

thanks downloading now.. this is why im doing this. i tried to flash an ruu but i accidentally flashed the wrong ruu and it was a chinese version







so i found this and i cant thank u enough


----------



## CorCor67

This is good stuff...need a sticky

Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki


----------



## RGBubba34

If I were to flash the Froyo RUU, to help recover some app data for my wife, how difficult would it be to return my phone to its happy, rooted, custom ROM'd self? What would I need to know and do?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

RGBubba34 said:


> If I were to flash the Froyo RUU, to help recover some app data for my wife, how difficult would it be to return my phone to its happy, rooted, custom ROM'd self? What would I need to know and do?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


Revolutionary prevents hboot downgrade so you would keep s_off.


----------



## RGBubba34

So, worst case scenario I would need to re flash clockwork and root?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

RGBubba34 said:


> So, worst case scenario I would need to re flash clockwork and root?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


Yeah. You will have to reflash.


----------



## antintyty

is this what I need to flash to take the phone to a stock OS? (look, feel, operation?)


----------



## jellybellys

antintyty said:


> is this what I need to flash to take the phone to a stock OS? (look, feel, operation?)


Yep.


----------



## Camaro305

Jelly, would you happen to have the 6.01.605.05 710RD RUU? Thanks very much.


----------



## jellybellys

Camaro305 said:


> Jelly, would you happen to have the 6.01.605.05 710RD RUU? Thanks very much.


I did not now there was a 6.01.605.05 710RD update. Has there been an update recently? It could be the reason why people weren't able to use zergRush.


----------



## jellybellys

Anybody got a 6.01.605.05 710RD nandroid or system pull? I could craft my own home-made unsigned RUU.


----------



## bberryhill0

I think McSplatt has a phone with the new release. Bummer.


----------



## farcus1022

I cant figure this out. I am unlocked and am flashing cwm 5.0.2.0 in fastboot and when I do flash it and take battery out put it back in and push vol down and power and fastboot says recovery and it reads the sd and says wrong image. Can some one help cant get recovery to root.


----------



## jellybellys

farcus1022 said:


> I cant figure this out. I am unlocked and am flashing cwm 5.0.2.0 in fastboot and when I do flash it and take battery out put it back in and push vol down and power and fastboot says recovery and it reads the sd and says wrong image. Can some one help cant get recovery to root.


By unlocked, do you mean HTC dev semi-unlock or do you mean Revolutionary?


----------



## farcus1022

HTC Unlocked bootloader


----------



## jellybellys

farcus1022 said:


> HTC Unlocked bootloader


You should really relock and then downgrade to 2.3.3, then use Revolutionary to gain S-OFF.


----------



## fsiddique

Camaro305 said:


> Jelly, would you happen to have the 6.01.605.05 710RD RUU? Thanks very much.


If someone could use their hookups and get a signed RUU that would be a lifesaver.

The reason being and at least one other person on xda has confirmed that when you do the downgrade on this phone, it goes into this strange boot loop where it boots up all the way and after being on the home screen for 10 seconds, it will reboot. This keeps happening until a factory reset, after which it only stays on at the initial boot up, but once you reboot, it goes into this "boot loop cycle" I even undid revolutionary and went full stock with OTA RUU but it still does that. Was hoping the 6.xx RUU would fix whatever issues there are since that should be the exact same software it came with a few days ago where this issue wasn't present.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pygmysquasher

So you can get OTAs with these?

Asking cause ICS is coming in August-ish. After I installed the ROM it came up with a notice telling me that a sim card was detected and switching to world mode. Is that normal? I changed the network settings back to regular CDMA.


----------



## termin8tor22

hi can you reupload to a different server, the links wont work for me. thanks i really need these files


----------



## jellybellys

termin8tor22 said:


> hi can you reupload to a different server, the links wont work for me. thanks i really need these files


The links work just fine for me. There must be something wrong with your internet connection.


----------



## imnuts

I just downloaded two of the files yesterday as well.


----------



## pygmysquasher

The OTA just released won't update. I'm stuck in a loop. It goes then I get an exclamation icon with the android logo, I have to then remove the battery and the same thing happens. Any recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## telecastertunes

My phone is stuck at the white HTC boot screen. I can only go around in the bootloader. The latest OTA messed me up. It thinks I have the latest software and won't allow me to flash any of the other PG32IMG files because they are previous versions. Can somebody PLEASE get the 6.xxxxxx RUU? My phone is broken without it!


----------



## jenkin1998

Can someone please help me?? i am so frusterated So i had this droid incredible 2 and loved it, it was rooted and everything was perfect. However it got stolen...so after a few months of pure insanity i managed to get another one second hand. Now I thought I loved it until I tried to root this phone. So after multiple downloads and about 6 hours of time, i finally get the program downloaded and almost installed for it to bounce off and tell me that my firmware is too new?!?!? After reading forums after forums i realize that u can not root this device? I am not sure why or even how to tell what my firmware is at this point. I dont understand why in the heck its not the same as my last phone..its the same exact phone so when u go to the about phone settings this is what i have

Model No. adr6300

android version 2.3.4

baseband 2.15.10.07.07

kernel version 2.6.35.13-g03546aa
[email protected] #1
fri oct 7 10:52:52 cst 2011

build number 4.08.605.2 cl185897 release-keys

software number 4.08.605.2

browser version 
webkit/533.1

pri version
1.28_002

prl version
58005

eri version
5

if someone can please tell me how to change whatever the difference is and root this phone i would greatly appreciate it thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## jellybellys

jenkin1998 said:


> Can someone please help me?? i am so frusterated So i had this droid incredible 2 and loved it, it was rooted and everything was perfect. However it got stolen...so after a few months of pure insanity i managed to get another one second hand. Now I thought I loved it until I tried to root this phone. So after multiple downloads and about 6 hours of time, i finally get the program downloaded and almost installed for it to bounce off and tell me that my firmware is too new?!?!? After reading forums after forums i realize that u can not root this device? I am not sure why or even how to tell what my firmware is at this point. I dont understand why in the heck its not the same as my last phone..its the same exact phone so when u go to the about phone settings this is what i have
> 
> Model No. adr6300
> 
> android version 2.3.4
> 
> baseband 2.15.10.07.07
> 
> kernel version 2.6.35.13-g03546aa
> [email protected] #1
> fri oct 7 10:52:52 cst 2011
> 
> build number 4.08.605.2 cl185897 release-keys
> 
> software number 4.08.605.2
> 
> browser version
> webkit/533.1
> 
> pri version
> 1.28_002
> 
> prl version
> 58005
> 
> eri version
> 5
> 
> if someone can please tell me how to change whatever the difference is and root this phone i would greatly appreciate it thanks so much in advance!!


Need to change the misc version first. Use taco root to gain temp root, then change the misc version using misc_version or similar.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Un1c0de

jenkin1998 said:


> Can someone please help me?? i am so frusterated So i had this droid incredible 2 and loved it, it was rooted and everything was perfect. However it got stolen...so after a few months of pure insanity i managed to get another one second hand. Now I thought I loved it until I tried to root this phone. So after multiple downloads and about 6 hours of time, i finally get the program downloaded and almost installed for it to bounce off and tell me that my firmware is too new?!?!? After reading forums after forums i realize that u can not root this device? I am not sure why or even how to tell what my firmware is at this point. I dont understand why in the heck its not the same as my last phone..its the same exact phone so when u go to the about phone settings this is what i have
> 
> Model No. adr6300
> 
> android version 2.3.4
> 
> baseband 2.15.10.07.07
> 
> kernel version 2.6.35.13-g03546aa
> [email protected] #1
> fri oct 7 10:52:52 cst 2011
> 
> build number 4.08.605.2 cl185897 release-keys
> 
> software number 4.08.605.2
> 
> browser version
> webkit/533.1
> 
> pri version
> 1.28_002
> 
> prl version
> 58005
> 
> eri version
> 5
> 
> if someone can please tell me how to change whatever the difference is and root this phone i would greatly appreciate it thanks so much in advance!!


The ADR6300 is the Incredible and NOT the incredible 2. Make sure you follow directions for the correct device. I would check in the Incredible section.


----------



## jellybellys

Un1c0de said:


> The ADR6300 is the Incredible and NOT the incredible 2. Make sure you follow directions for the correct device. I would check in the Incredible section.


Good catch. I didn't notice that. You should look here for information pertaining to the Droid Incredible.


----------



## PalmerCurling

how does one restore the HBOOT to s-on?


----------



## Camaro305

PalmerCurling said:


> how does one restore the HBOOT to s-on?


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/1579-how-to-restore-to-stock-from-alpharevx-incredible-2-vivow-only/


----------



## DC13

links not working any more can we get a fix for the latest RUU


----------



## msllim

jellybellys said:


> These are the signed RUUs for the HTC Incredible 2 that I could find (If anyone has any more laying around, reply below and I will add it to OP.)
> 
> These are signed, so you can flash them even with S-ON as long as it is a newer version than you actually have, (ex. You can't flash the 2.3.3 over 2.3.4 unless you already have S-OFF).
> 
> These are flashed in the bootloader, NOT RECOVERY! Rename the file to PG32IMG.zip and go into the bootloader. It should auto-detect the file and ask you if you want to install it.
> 
> Original Froyo 2.2.1 Firmware (this is what the device shipped with): http://jellybellys.minus.com/mvivow#3
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> Device: HTC Incredible 2<br />
> RUU Version: 1.34.605.4<br />
> Radio Version: 0.99.01.0255<br />
> Android Version: 2.2.1<br />
> Signed: Yes<br />
> <br />
> md5sum: 30cb90e5c7c5f5ecb8a618fbbbdea06d<br />
> Other Notes:<br />
> This is the stock froyo firmware that came shipped on the device.<br />
> 
> Gingerbread 2.3.3 Firmware (this is what you want if you want S-OFF via Revolutionary): http://jellybellys.minus.com/mvivow#2
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> Device: HTC Incredible 2<br />
> RUU Version: 2.18.605.3<br />
> Radio Version: 1.09.01.0622<br />
> Android Version: 2.3.3<br />
> Signed: Yes<br />
> md5sum: cea499f51b40055ffd118960e1e73255<br />
> 
> Gingerbread 2.3.4 Firmware (Comes with hboot .98, latest version): http://jellybellys.minus.com/mvivow#1
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> Device: HTC Incredible 2<br />
> RUU Version: 5.10.605.9<br />
> Radio Version: 1.09.01.1111<br />
> Android Version: 2.3.4<br />
> Signed: Yes<br />
> md5sum: 7a3e4cb260cb4534d4c1166197d685e5<br />
> 
> You should always check the md5sum before flashing... just in case!
> 
> If you are looking to revert back to stock for a warranty replacement, I reccomend using this thread to do it .
> And to our friendly neighborhood moderator: Sticky?


Links down??


----------



## diagonalarg

Still looking for these links. All are down:

http://jellybellys.minus.com/mvivow

Any hope?

/DA


----------



## diagonalarg

Not sure what's what, but it looks like they may all be available, here:

http://www.androidruu.com/index.php?developer=Vivo_VivoW


----------

